# Venison Backstrap



## jtn1965 (Jun 5, 2016)

Can anyone give me ideas on what to marinate a venison back strap in? I am planning on wrapping it in bacon like a pork tender when I smoke it?

Thank s.

jtn1965


----------



## arronbutler88 (Jun 5, 2016)

I like to marinade mine in soy sauce, minced fresh garlic, worchestershire,Dijon mustard, red pepper flakes and a few tablespoons of honey. For at least half a day. Of your feeling lazy buy Allegro seasoning and add red pepper a tablespoon of Dijon and honey.


----------



## jtn1965 (Jun 5, 2016)

Thank you for the reply. When I tried Allegro in the past on wild game it cam out to salty. But maybe the dijon and the honey would counteract the salty flavor.


----------



## arronbutler88 (Jun 5, 2016)

That is absolutely why I do that. The Dijon tang really cuts the savory saltiness of the soy or Allegro


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 5, 2016)

I just cooked one yesterday and didn't marinade at all.  Used a coffee based rub and wrapped it in my homemade bacon:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 5, 2016


----------



## arronbutler88 (Jun 5, 2016)

That looks killer!!


----------



## jtn1965 (Jun 5, 2016)

That looks very good. What else is in the rub besides coffee?

Thanks.

jtn1965


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 5, 2016)

jtn1965 said:


> That looks very good. What else is in the rub besides coffee?
> Thanks.
> jtn1965



Thanks!  It was actually trader joes coffee garlic rub.


----------



## akeisler (Jun 11, 2016)

I like to marinate mine in equal parts Italian dressing and Dales seasoning and add a little red pepper flakes to taste.


----------

